# Shutter Fever Extinguished!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Took advantage of the beautiful weather we've been having.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great series Sandy. I love #2 and #3. Great capture on the Kingfisher, they are hard to photo. I havn't shot one yet.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Those look really good.
Mike


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice shots Sandy. I like #1 sort of like a nature action shot and #4 bird looks like he borrowed my middle sons hair do.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful pics...I would buy them if framed up in a gallery....


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job Sandy!!!


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome Shots!!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

10-4... Awesome shots!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

great work, Sandy. Rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for your comments it means a lot.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

wow


----------

